# Ewaste trading



## yar (Apr 28, 2013)

Not so much where to find scrap but more like how to get more with what you have. I have been recycling computer parts for a while and recently have been bartering with a few local IT people and computer repair shops. What I do is any working parts that I come across memory,hard drives, laptops, towers etc I trade for their scrap or out dated materials. This has been working nicely when it comes to memory sticks. I save any 1 gig and up sticks and trade them and get three sticks in return for every one that they want. I also do this with hard drives at a 2 to 1 rate. I always ask to get their older drives in return since the boards are usually the size of the hard drive. 
I also work out deals for whole towers when I come across any computer that they may be able to resell. I can usually get 10 scrap towers in return for a core 2 duo tower and more if it is a laptop. Now before anyone says I can get more money if I go the ebay route, been there done that, can not stand it. Too many jerks and too many fees. Just thought I would try to contribute something back to the forum and hopefully help someone out.


----------



## kkmonte (Apr 28, 2013)

yar said:


> Not so much where to find scrap but more like how to get more with what you have. I have been recycling computer parts for a while and recently have been bartering with a few local IT people and computer repair shops. What I do is any working parts that I come across memory,hard drives, laptops, towers etc I trade for their scrap or out dated materials. This has been working nicely when it comes to memory sticks. I save any 1 gig and up sticks and trade them and get three sticks in return for every one that they want. I also do this with hard drives at a 2 to 1 rate. I always ask to get their older drives in return since the boards are usually the size of the hard drive.
> I also work out deals for whole towers when I come across any computer that they may be able to resell. I can usually get 10 scrap towers in return for a core 2 duo tower and more if it is a laptop. Now before anyone says I can get more money if I go the ebay route, been there done that, can not stand it. Too many jerks and too many fees. Just thought I would try to contribute something back to the forum and hopefully help someone out.




Good Idea!


----------



## kane333 (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## Pantherlikher (Apr 29, 2013)

very good idea. Simple yet not many would think of it. I didn't and have alot of new stuff for trades.

S.B.
The only stupid idea is one never shared...


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Apr 29, 2013)

I think it's a great idea, but I would take care how and where I promoted it.

Individuals getting rid of an unwanted old computer may be happy to know their old machine might be reused by someone who can still benefit from it.

Companies getting rid of old business computers might not like the idea of their old computers ending up in someone else's hands. Larger corporations are particularly sensitive to this, sometimes requiring documentation of destruction of their old equipment.

Dave


----------



## yar (Apr 29, 2013)

Most companies that I have dealt with will not give you the hard drives for security reasons. Hard drives that I do get I wipe them to d.o.d standards. A few places will actually remove the hard drive boards and give me just the boards and keep the rest to be destroyed which is ok with me 8)


----------



## joem (Apr 29, 2013)

I do this as well but I always ask for two non working similar items for a working item


----------



## copycat (May 17, 2013)

Hey, don't forget guys lots of good boards in other things. I pulled motherboard quality boards from printers(mostly laserjet & dot matrix), fax machines, copiers, satellite receivers, hubs & switches. Most people want money for their computers but these other things are overlooked and thrown out. Some high def tv's have good boards in them.


----------



## skippy (May 17, 2013)

I traded a 300 gig laptop drive and a dozen ram sticks for a dozen motherboards and a tower. I liked it because it was almost no work for me to trade it versus shipping it, listing it and what not.


----------



## joem (May 17, 2013)

skippy said:


> I traded a 300 gig laptop drive and a dozen ram sticks for a dozen motherboards and a tower. I liked it because it was almost no work for me to trade it versus shipping it, listing it and what not.



Awesome idea. I've got some laptop drives I just reformatted. I think I will offer them to trade
edit to update:
I just offered a 120 gig sata drive and got 15 green oem motherboards as a trade.


----------



## joem (May 20, 2013)

Skippy: I Just posted a bunch of unwanted things in kijiji stating I will trade green motherboards, ram, cpu and such for any of my items. I have gotten four offers of trade already. Some with a cash plus trade offer.


----------



## skippy (May 21, 2013)

Right one Joe! Glad to hear it is working! You may be a better trader than me, I got less boards and traded a better hard drive and memory. Oh well.


----------



## joem (May 21, 2013)

skippy said:


> Right one Joe! Glad to hear it is working! You may be a better trader than me, I got less boards and traded a better hard drive and memory. Oh well.


Be more firm when responding in the email. Know what you can sell your boards at then you know how many boards equal the cash you request then ask for a few more items. To the traders these items are just scraps, but we know better.


----------



## skippy (May 21, 2013)

I'm not upset with the deal I got, it still beat trying to sell it on ebay, but if I can do better and still give someone an attractive deal, then that's how I'd like to do it, so it's good to hear how your deals work out. If I do any more such deals I'll keep you posted too Joe.


----------



## joem (May 26, 2013)

I'm finding trading the things I have forsale are profitable when I trade for Green boards. I like this "new" currency.


----------



## 4be (Jul 24, 2013)

First post here. Great forum!

I work at an IT shop in Las Vegas,NV. and would love to find an interested party for the e-waste we generate. Sadly most of it gets lumped together at the dump for tin prices which I personally cringe at due to what is being wasted and the fact that what isn't tin doesn't need to end in a landfill.

That being said I have started to pull all the CPU's, RAM, heatsinks, HDDs and Optical drives (for the laser diodes) and have accumulated several of each and would like to now find them a good temporary home until they are dissolved in acid and melted. 


Pictures are available


Thanks,
Abe


----------



## chlaurite (Jul 24, 2013)

4be said:


> That being said I have started to pull all the CPU's, RAM, heatsinks, HDDs and Optical drives (for the laser diodes) and have accumulated several of each and would like to now find them a good temporary home until they are dissolved in acid and melted.



I hate to give up a great lead for cheap e-waste, but for board-type waste, *especially* CPUs, RAM and _any_ type of PCI cards, they sell for a small fortune on EBay (RAM, for example, regularly sells for double the spot price of its gold content - Go figure).

That said, if you don't want the hassle of the EBay scammers, I'd gladly buy your pulled CPUs and RAM for shipping plus a small markup. PM me. :mrgreen: 


(Just for clarification, not offering to do toll refining for you - Not nearly good enough for that yet!  Just offering your waste a good home. And I promise I won't flip it onto EBay - About ready to close my [bleep]in' account after winning the FOURTH auction this month where the seller either "made a mistake" or "needs more to cover the [free!] shipping" or just plain ignores me completely)


----------

